# M3 exhaust



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

nice aftermarket exhaust...

http://www.arvinmeritor.com/products/car/pdfs/BMW_M3_Exhaust_System.pdf


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

That's not aftermarket...that's the stock system.


----------



## jcoop (Jul 30, 2002)

Bruce said:


> *That's not aftermarket...that's the stock system. *


That is correct.............Stock system


----------

